# Wanting peoples suggestions...



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello everyone!

Pretty much just looking for peoples opinions and suggestions,

i know a lot of people don't like them valeters in supermarkets who wash your car really badly and really fast.

So im a mobile valeter and my local tesco's rang me up about 3 weeks ago and asked if id like to valet customers cars in there car park, i was a bit unsure of what to do so asked for some time to think on it. I then found out that 3 other valeters in the area have asked to do it, but they asked me personally first as they have seen my work before and were pleased with my standards of work. 

I found out that there busiest days are thursday, friday and saturdays. So if i was to go for it i was planning on starting just on fridays and see how it goes. 

I have been valeting and detailing cars for over two years now, and im approved by chemical guys uk after a two day course with them. So i guess you could say i kind of know what im doing unlike the other 'car washers' in supermarkets. 

Basically i want everyone's suggestion's on how i can do the 'best' job, fastest, easiest and one that will involve no damage being done. My plan was using my snow foam gun, using a touchless wash and doing the wheels while its dwelling and then powerwashing off. Something quick and cheap but still keeping the high standards i have to uphold as being a local business. 

I've also decided on once a month every saturday ill be donating everything i earn to the Bracken Cancer Trust and my local hospital after they did such a good job of looking after my Dad before he passed away two years ago, also collecting money for them each week.

All suggestions welcome, but no haters, im simply not a someone with a gritty sponge and dirty water. Just someone trying to make a living with the love of cars 

Thanks, Shane :detailer:


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

If there's money to be made, go for it!

I'd certainly use snow foam, then jet wash it off. Maybe a quick dry down aswell? 

Do they just want you to do washes or full valets too?

Best of luck,

TheGruffalo.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well there just letting me do my own thing.

The only cut tescos are having is me paying rent to be there, they originally wanted £75 a day and i said no way.. but they come down to £25, so i agreed with that. 

I was thinking of doing more of a wash, but if people wanted a quick interior valet its something i could offer. 

Only thing is, my powerwasher drinks water so fast, 10 litres a minute and i have a 500l tank in my van, so i was thinking could it work going down sort of the rinseless wash way, using Optimum no rinse or Dodo juice low on eau. Will be good to hear peoples thoughts on this.

Shane


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think Tesco have a cheek to charge you at all considering you are donating to a charity,
What is £25 pound to them.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

TonyH38 said:


> I think Tesco have a cheek to charge you at all considering you are donating to a charity,
> What is £25 pound to them.


Thats exactly true.. Something i should point out to them! suppose there a business and they always want a cut in everything!

I asked the 'Carpark manager' if they would be interested in doubling the money i make to go towards the charities and she pretty much said we are not giving towards cancer charities this year, they did it last year. Bit rude i thought. :wall:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> My plan was using my snow foam gun, using a touchless wash and doing the wheels while its dwelling and then powerwashing off. Something quick and cheap but still keeping the high standards i have to uphold as being a local business.


You will, presumably, be collecting the waste water for treatment off-site...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> You will, presumably, be collecting the waste water for treatment off-site...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


This is something ive questioned them about and they replied with ' they will be sorting it out and letting me know about it '!

In all fairness i would rather not use hundreds of litres of water, this is why i would like peoples suggestions..


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

there must be money to be made or others wouldnt do it, how im not sure, id spend to much time on a car i know i would. 

wish you all the best and the donation you mention is awesome of you i hope it works out for you


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

If there is cash to be made then why not BUT lets not forget you are not dealing with peole on DW you are dealing with the average Joe who doesn't care too much for swirls or attention to detail all they are after is a clean car and to that extent i think you are limited as to what you can charge for your time.

Especially given that the same people can go through the drive through car wash or the polish hand wash for about a fiver or there or there abouts


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Surely they would supply water?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd opt for a pre wash over snow foam as it will be quicker and cheaper to apply. Whislt dwelling quick once round the car with a detailing brush and rinse. Folllow up with a wash, dry and dress tyres and windows. Not sure where this puts you in with water consumption but you need to think how many cars a day you would want and therefore how much water per car to cover yourself if you dont have a constant supply.

Good luck


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Would a snowfoarm/touchless wash be enough to give a decent clean what will probably be a dirty and unprotected car?

I'm a fan of ONR but I've just bought a bottle of Wolfs mean green to try which, apparently doesn't need a pre-soak stage and is cheaper per wash. Haven't used it yet but was bought out of curiosity rather than a dislike for ONR. 

Given you'll have all equipment set up and to hand, if you can manage water useage, would a 2-1 like AS Duet maybe suit the task better?


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I think using something like ONR is a great idea however washing the car will take longer than a snow foam and rinse and therefore you would probably need to charge more.

Personally if I saw someone using one or the other I'd definitely go for the ONR however the average Jo wont know what it is.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

i'm trying to work out how long do i want to spend on a vehicle and how much to charge? 

I currently use chemical guys no touch snow foam and to be honest, its really great... I used it the other day on a filfthy A1 and the power washer alone couldn't shift it, snowfoamed it, left for 10 mins, rinsed off and it looked amazing. Couldn't see any dirt at all. All was left was nasty tar spots. 

but then ive heard good results on those no rinse shampoos, i'd be able to save water, and each time i'm done with a new car, get a clean bucket of water and solution and microfibres?

but a friend of mine (good at maths apparently) worked out, for the price of the snowfoam i get it at, how much i use in a bottle (100ml per bottle), and said it works out to 4.5pence per bottle and i can get roughly my work van (transit) with 3/4 of a bottle.

thanks, Shane


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> but then ive heard good results on those no rinse shampoos, i'd be able to save water, and each time i'm done with a new car, get a clean bucket of water and solution and microfibres?


If you're looking in that direction, and have enough microfibres, have a google for the Garry Dean method. Could then use same bucket for several cars.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

While you work out what to use and how much, perhaps it's worth considering when you're going to do it i.e. while they wait or while they're in the shop. 
If the latter, you could do more than 1 car at a time and they won't really care about techniques etc as long as they come out to a clean car. You can make best use of your time and perhaps use less water/products if for example you were spraying 2 cars with a pre-soak and then rinsing them at the same time.:thumb:


----------



## minipickup (Mar 17, 2012)

My local Tesco has a new valeting area, they have taken over 5 parking bays two are for washing, 1 in the middle is a portacabin and the 2 on the other side are for drying (undercover). There is usually 2-3 guys working at any one time, they foam the car then wash, drive it to the "dry" bay then use a blade/chamois to dry then dress tyres etc depending on the valet bought (they do a full inside and out service as well).

I would say you will need to get bulk chemicals from the likes of Autosmart to cut costs/time and use a wash with wax in to make the car shine without polishing etc. Most people leave the car while shopping, I guess they are not too bothered about the materials used as long as the car is clean by the time they get back. This is a much better service than the guys going around some supermarkets with a trolley and a dirty sponge!


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

The local tesco's hasn't in my town that long, 3 years roughly... They've put me in a pretty good spot to be fair, right opposite the exit of the fuel station so they drive past me and in the middle of the carpark lanes near the entrance (if that makes any sense haha)

Im not too sure what type of customers ill get e.g. people going for a big shop, or people just coming down to get there car washed.. but im guessing it will be a mixture! 

Ill have three bays to use.. so was going to park my van in one with all my equipment and have a gazebo up in other two where they pull up under (obvs tied down with heavy weights, ive also got insurance with coversure) 

So what im looking at here, is if i -

1. snowfoam stage
2. wheels
3. rinse
4. careful drying stage

but this will use ALOT of water and will take longer im guessing than just doing a Rinseless wash and dry? 

I dont really want to go down the route of the two bucket method after a snowfoam prewash as it will take up lots of time.

Time wise im thinking - 15/20 minutes a car
Price - £5/£10

and just hoping i get a few people coming through, if i had 4 an hour that's not bad money.. better than sitting on my **** all day


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

At that price I'd forget the snow foam. What's the point other than the 'oooh' factor for the customers. You've also got to consider the fact that you could have a windy day.... in a busy car park, with snow foam... 

Get yourself a bucket with grit guard for the wash and get stuck in - these people won't appreciate the cost/benefit of most products you've got access to.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

1animal1 said:


> At that price I'd forget the snow foam. What's the point other than the 'oooh' factor for the customers. You've also got to consider the fact that you could have a windy day.... in a busy car park, with snow foam...


That's a good point, didn't think about wind... This is exactly why i made this thread, for good tips.  

i have all the equipment... just need to purchase a rinse less wash solution.

Ive heard great results about ONR but whats dodo juice equivalent like? also any others on the market?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd forget the foam and go for Autosmart hazesafe of similar for wheels/arches and lowers..

..also double check with your insurance company that you'll have sufficient cover for working on that particular site/volume of vehicles 

personally I'd avoid it.. Yes there is money to be had, but it'll be a lot of cars for not much more money than you could charge for two private valets.

just my opinion.. :thumb:


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Things are quiet at the moment in my area so until i can afford to upsticks and move to my nearest city and get a detailing studio set up, im trying to figure out all the ways to make money with the tools and skills i already have... in all fairness i would love to be working flat out from sunlight to sundown every day as i love my job, my area is just well crap! haha


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

You could also educate the car owners in the ways of the 2BM and advise tesco to get plenty of buckets/grit guards and a decent shampoo for sale.

It could prove very lucrative for all concerned.

Also show owners how to clay bar...clean alloys, who knows this might get you extra work.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> You could also educate the car owners in the ways of the 2BM and advise tesco to get plenty of buckets/grit guards and a decent shampoo for sale.
> 
> It could prove very lucrative for all concerned.
> 
> Also show owners how to clay bar...


One thing i will be offering to the customers is mentioning to them, would they like to book in personally with my services to valet there car at there home every so many weeks.. like hairdressers do!

Have your hair cut, book for 6 weeks time and go back again.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you need to rethink your pricing - Especially if your looking at using products other than fairy liquid


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

how big is the Tesco ? some of there shops on a busy day can have over 200 people an hour go through there tills 
if its a bigger store , your van wont hold enough water , most jobs will be just a wash or mini valet , if they've put you at the exit , most people will drive out past you and not stop , the reason being they have shopping in there car , they just want to get home asap 
do not underestimate how busy you could be , better to have to much product in your van than not enough and run out , plus ask a couple of friends that you trust to work with you , as already said most people just want a clean car when they come back with there shopping
you've got a bargain in only paying £25 a day rent , most of them want a £100 a day cos they know the money that could be made in the right place 
my friend pays a £1000 a wk rent at a shopping centre but does make a very good wage 
good luck if you go for it


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

1animal1 said:


> I think you need to rethink your pricing - Especially if your looking at using products other than fairy liquid


what prices would you suggest?

I get my snowfoam at £22.10p for 5 litres, i use 100ml for every bottle, so thats 50 bottles of snowfoam out of 5 litres, so each bottle costs me 44.2 pence, and i can get two vehicles out of one bottle, so thats 22.1 pence per car?

So if im spending 22.1 pence a vehicle, and charging £5 or £10 that's a decent profit i think?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Good luck to you mate....but don't undersell yourself to compete with the forecourt 'hand jobs'


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> what prices would you suggest?
> 
> I get my snowfoam at £22.10p for 5 litres, i use 100ml for every bottle, so thats 50 bottles of snowfoam out of 5 litres, so each bottle costs me 44.2 pence, and i can get two vehicles out of one bottle, so thats 22.1 pence per car?
> 
> So if im spending 22.1 pence a vehicle, and charging £5 or £10 that's a decent profit i think?


That's up to you fella - I'm just the by-standing critique 

It all depends what presidence you want to set on the day and what you want from the customers ultimately. There's no right or wrong answer...

I'd personally be getting some nice quality business cards done with possibly an A5 price list of more 'in depth' services and maybe a brief assessment form which you could use as a customers 'to do' list (if you can get away with giving these out as a kind of 'thank you for using me' pack) - Then do a better job than any other road side valeter on the planet by washing normally but including door shuts and using a detail brush to cover small crevices. Snow foam might get you noticed if your not so busy.....

Unless your looking at this as a one off, in which case wash their cars in Star drops shielded in a trade Meg's bottle


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Fwiw, I worked out AS Duet (at the recommended dilution) to be something like 29p per 20L bucket and that was buying a 5L bottle at retail price from Elite.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

haha will have to pass on the star drops.. that's something my mother would use.  

I have some pretty nice business cards already that come from germany, my website designer hooked me up.. but i wont post a pic as i dont want to get my hand slapped for advertising.  

i think this is the time i should start taking notes of everything everyones said?


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

how about some kind of blow drier to speed things up?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

za.64 said:


> how about some kind of blow drier to speed things up?


That's something I wouldn't personally use for this application.

I don't think it would speed up the process and it's one of those situations where the customer isn't going to be finnicky over any run off from mirrors and shut lines


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I think you should bin the idea and concentrate on building up your bespoke valet service,or if your still set on the deal get a young lad...or lady to work with you(obviously for peanuts)to help turn 'em round as quick as.... or your hourly earning will be less than the trolly pushers:thumb:


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

ive got my house mate who's a qualified ford mechanic to help me on the saturdays that ill work... so will get things done! Don't know how long till ill be flat out though there.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Cannot believe members are suggesting snowfoam, no way would you get away with that in a Tesco carpark.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Something i can speak to them about, they have one part of the carpark which is a away from 'main' carpark and shoppers.. if i could do it there instead it would be good, also has run off drains.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> Something i can speak to them about,* they have one part of the carpark which is a away from 'main' carpark and shoppers..* if i could do it there instead it would be good, also has run off drains.


How many people would notice you there though?

Mike


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

You need a sign....:detailer:


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

mike41 said:


> How many people would notice you there though?
> 
> Mike


alot, its hard to explain without you seeing it but... its next too the shop, just in a square part of the corner of carpark that isn't as busy with people parking?


----------

